# Barbara Schöneberger - zeigt sehr viel Bein - 2002 1x



## walme (22 Aug. 2010)

​


----------



## tucco (22 Aug. 2010)

schön


----------



## MrCap (22 Aug. 2010)

:WOW: *Superschöne Beine und Füße :drip: vielen Dank für die megaleckere Traumbabsi !!!* :WOW:


----------



## Shaker1337 (22 Aug. 2010)

muss schon sagen...is echt ne geile alte


----------



## fantastisch09 (22 Aug. 2010)

Sind doch Halterlose oder? Geil


----------



## Charly111 (22 Aug. 2010)

danke für babara


----------



## strike300 (3 Sep. 2010)

babs mit straps , suppie vielen dank


----------



## Punisher (3 Sep. 2010)

scharfes Gerät


----------



## steckel (3 Sep. 2010)

scharfe Frau mit geilen Titten:drip:


----------



## harme (4 Sep. 2010)

sexy´wie immer


----------



## servA (5 Sep. 2010)

gut getroffen


----------



## chaebi (7 Sep. 2010)

Wow... Halterlose....


----------



## Sonne18 (8 Sep. 2010)

Danke !!! 

Schöner Einblick


----------



## GinGin (8 Sep. 2010)

lecker schenkel


----------



## massierer (12 Okt. 2010)

ein heisser einblick auf die halterlosen da verbirgt sich sicher noch ein spitzenstring


----------



## mick1971 (12 Okt. 2010)

Ich liebe diese Frau!!!!


----------



## Weltenbummler (13 Okt. 2010)

Barbara hat schöne Beine ,und eine scharfe Netzstrumpshose an so wie heiße High Heels.


----------



## Tiefer2 (22 Okt. 2010)

Perfekt ...


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:
THX


----------



## Rohling (22 Okt. 2010)

Klasse Bild. Dankeschön!


----------



## chaebi (28 Okt. 2010)

Richtig geil! Genialer Klassiker!


----------



## Elfman (30 Okt. 2010)

Klasse Foto!  Danke!


----------



## lobster (30 Okt. 2010)

schöne Beine


----------



## rollg66 (23 Jan. 2011)

wow und mit halterlosen Strümpfen.
Die Babs ist einfach immer sexy.


----------



## Buschi25 (25 Feb. 2011)

einfach nur sexy diese frau


----------



## sn0re (25 Feb. 2011)

WoW ;O


----------



## massierer (1 März 2011)

das ist doch wirklich ein hammer foto sie zeigt sehr viel bein und dazu die halterlosen netzstrümpfe da will man doch gleich helfen sie auszusziehen


----------



## turnov (19 Juni 2011)

Das Tüpfelchen auf dem I wäre jetzt noch ein Strapshalter gewesen, der unter dem Kleid hervorblitzt. :drip:


massierer schrieb:


> das ist doch wirklich ein hammer foto sie zeigt sehr viel bein und dazu die halterlosen netzstrümpfe da will man doch gleich helfen sie auszusziehen


Ausziehen? Sowas hat sie gefälligst anzubehalten! :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## sanctum101 (19 Juni 2011)

muchas gracias!


----------



## greif12 (3 Juli 2011)

tucco schrieb:


> schön



supi


----------



## binesilke (3 Juli 2011)

:thumbup:eine sehr schöne Frau mit viel schönem Bein:thumbup:


walme schrieb:


> ​


----------



## miguel000 (7 Nov. 2011)

dankee!


----------



## cs78 (2 Okt. 2012)

immer wieder gut


----------



## robbie619 (3 Okt. 2012)

einfach nur traumhafte beine danke


----------



## la-vida-loca (3 Okt. 2012)

Danke !!! 

Schöner Einblick


----------



## johaenes (3 Okt. 2012)

danke, ist schön


----------



## Joukahainen (3 Okt. 2012)

Danke. Netter Einblick.


----------



## Juxxyco (3 Okt. 2012)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## nicknase (25 Okt. 2012)

Der Hammer


----------



## hofi78 (19 Nov. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## shevi (19 Nov. 2012)

Sehr schön. Danke!


----------



## scout (19 Nov. 2012)

geile Beine:thumbup::thx:


----------



## cccccc123 (19 Nov. 2012)

:-D sehr schön


----------



## daDave (22 Nov. 2012)

sehr nice :thx:


----------



## soulseeker (22 Nov. 2012)

Danke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## habasport (22 Nov. 2012)

naja unsere babs


----------



## snowman2 (22 Nov. 2012)

One of the best of Barbara... Does anyone know if there were any more taken from this event? 

Great post!


----------



## massierer (11 Apr. 2013)

binesilke schrieb:


> :thumbup:eine sehr schöne Frau mit viel schönem Bein:thumbup:



eine sinnliche sexy frau da möchte mann doch mit der hand denn halterlosen entlangstreichen


----------



## cornhoolio (11 Sep. 2013)

Oh la la ... Puls? 180!


----------



## MrLeiwand (12 Sep. 2013)

wirklich schick danke


----------



## comas32 (14 Sep. 2013)

sehr sehr geil


----------



## master01800 (14 Sep. 2013)

was für eine Frau!


----------



## Cade1776 (22 Sep. 2013)

Nette Strapse


----------



## strapsrenate (23 Sep. 2013)

mehr von ihr!!!


----------



## _CK37 (25 Sep. 2013)

barbara schöneberger ist super sexy :thx:


----------



## masoherrin (29 Sep. 2013)

danke für die babsi


----------



## Wackldackli (30 Sep. 2013)

Da möchte man doch mal auf forschungsreise gehen an diesen beinen...danke


----------



## brucemuc (30 Sep. 2013)

Barbara is wahnsinn


----------



## nam0 (1 Okt. 2013)

barbara, schon immer...


----------



## suender50 (14 Nov. 2013)

es ist ebend eine klasse Frau die Babera


----------



## ManuelJose (15 Nov. 2013)

dieeeser Strumpfansatz


----------



## Dietz71 (29 Dez. 2013)

schöne Halterlose


----------



## fsk1899 (29 Dez. 2013)

sieht sehr sexy aus


----------



## dreat (9 März 2014)

Perfekt danke


----------



## massierer (25 Sep. 2014)

wahnsinn diese frau in halterlosen sehr sexy:thx:


----------



## sprzz (26 Sep. 2014)

Hammer!Vielen Dank:thumbup:


----------



## lesmona21 (27 Sep. 2014)

danke schööön


----------



## massierer (7 Nov. 2014)

walme schrieb:


> ​



barbara weis ihre reize ins rechte licht zu rücken


----------



## master79hd (23 Okt. 2016)

Super Bild. Danke


----------



## Charly111 (25 Okt. 2016)

geile frau


----------



## funnyhill37 (25 Okt. 2016)

Wie schön wäre das mal ohne Kleid...


----------

